# Dvorak - Stabat Mater



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I have recently found the entire work on youtube and listened to it. I must say this is a completely different Dvorak then any other works i have heard by him. The first part is so tragic and violent, to me it rivals Mozart requiem in terms of tragedy.

Also quite shocked no one has mentioned it here on these forums!

Does anyone know of any newer recordings of this magnificent work that are in stereo? The mono version on youtube is not exactly good quality.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Read my recent _chronique du disque_, where I mention a *40 CD set of Dvorak masterworks*. Stabat is CD #12 and 13, I believe. Here's the lineup on this stereo (ADD) recording:
Magdaléna Hajós-syová, soprano 
Vera Soukupová, alto 
Peter Dvorsk´y, tenor 
Richard Novák, bass 
Slovak Philharmonic Choir & Orchestra, Zdenek Kosler

The blog provides a link where you can download the set. Fill your boots!


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

wow thanks for the link! Will definitely check it out, the line up also seems promising ^^


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

The DG recording, under Kubelik, featuring Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, and John Shirley-Quirk, plus the Bavarian Radio folk - is also worth investigating.


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

BalloinMaschera said:


> The DG recording, under Kubelik, featuring Edith Mathis, Anna Reynolds, Wieslaw Ochman, and John Shirley-Quirk, plus the Bavarian Radio folk - is also worth investigating.


Never heard the performance, but Kubelik is a dominant conductor and champion of Czech music, so I would probably want to taste that one...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

itywltmt said:


> Read my recent _chronique du disque_, where I mention a *40 CD set of Dvorak masterworks*. Stabat is CD #12 and 13, I believe. Here's the lineup on this stereo (ADD) recording:
> Magdaléna Hajós-syová, soprano
> Vera Soukupová, alto
> Peter Dvorsk´y, tenor
> ...


Has anyone used the download link? any problem with viruses?


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Igneous01 said:


> Also quite shocked no one has mentioned it here on these forums!


This work doesn't get performed that frequently too!
Let it be known that it is the best Stabat Mater ever written
Look up Jenkins' Stabat Mater. That is good too!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Im a bit late to the party, but just to show that there are some mentions of the piece on the forum:



> For me the ultimate example of the 2nd category is Dvorak's Stabat Mater. Ive long considered this to be his masterpiece. He wrote it after the consecutive deaths of three of his children, and so the sadness is very real and human.
> In the end of the piece though it transcends the sadness when he finds that there is something greater.
> 
> Really amazing.





> a work such as the Stabat Mater, which is fairly bleak for its majority and therefore all the more important in the output of a general optimist.





> The ONly Stabat Mater i know really well is the one written by Dvorak.
> 
> His three children had died and in his grief he retreated to this work, it became the longest Stabat Mater in existence. It is a powerfully moving piece, quite depressing but eventually the night is lifted and he remains unshaken in his faith in god.





> For Antonin Dvorak, in terms of pure sorrow and beauty (not enjoyment) I would say he wrote nothing more beautiful than his Stabat Mater.





> Im Gonna have to say Dvorak's Stabat Mater
> 
> In the late 1870s All three of his children died in quick succession. One as a small baby, The other died from phosphorus poisoning and his oldest son (3 yrs) died of small pox.
> 
> ...


All by myself..


----------



## aranka (May 15, 2012)

*Dcorak - Stabat Mater*

I don't understand why Dvorak's Stabat Mater is not better known. It is truely a masterwork.
The first time I heard it was in a second hand furniture shop. I sat myself down, completely blown away, listening untill the cd had ended. I had no idea what kind of piece it was, nor who had composed it.
After that, I gathererd all my courage and asked the shop people if they could please sell me the cd? After all, it was a seond hand shop. And they did!

That was years ago, and since then I have seen 4 or 5 performances, mostly in neighbouring countries, 1 of them (in Paris) had only piano instead of the orchestra. But about a month ago I was lucky to see an excellent Dvorak's Stabat Mater performance directed by Ph. Herreweghe at only 1 km from my house, I went there on my bike.

Remains the question: why is this piece not more famous?


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I like these parts from it:

Stabat Mater dolorosa
Eja, Mater, fons amoris
Tui nati vulnerati
Virgo virgininum praeclara
Fac me vere tecum flere

This work is truly underrated.


----------



## JamesBond (Mar 22, 2013)

Arsakes said:


> I like these parts from it:
> 
> Stabat Mater dolorosa
> Eja, Mater, fons amoris
> ...


I agree


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

This piece is one of my new loves - a masterpiece, and my favourite composition by Mr. Dvorak! I've listened to a couple of versions and thus far like the one with Sinopoli & Staatskapelle Dresden. Actually I just finished listening to it some minutes ago. Headphones provide some extra religious terror to the piece, it seems!


----------



## Aquos (May 26, 2013)

I need to listen to it!


----------

